# Lets see some "Clunkers".



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

What is the definition of a Clunker?Discuss.

1930`s Colson Flyer.
29"er conversion


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I like the look of this bike.*

The dropbars are a new twist for this frame(at least for me) and the all black wheelset combo up front looks better than the aluminum color rear wheel.It gives the bike a very vintage look.Reminds me of those old motorcycles they raced on the boarded ovals back in the thirties.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> What is the definition of a Clunker?Discuss.
> 
> 1930`s Colson Flyer.
> 29"er conversion


Thats a neat bike. Did you have to grind anything away to make the bigger wheels work?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Built for 28"*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Thats a neat bike. Did you have to grind anything away to make the bigger wheels work?


I`m sure you already know the history of the 26" wheel and why it is the MTB standard.This frame was built for 28" wheels which was the adult standard at the time.Tons of clearance up front but I`m limited to the 1.9' out back.
More to come,Jeff


----------



## Master Shake (Mar 6, 2005)

jeff said:


> I`m sure you already know the history of the 26" wheel and why it is the MTB standard.This frame was built for 28" wheels which was the adult standard at the time.Tons of clearance up front but I`m limited to the 1.9' out back.
> More to come,Jeff


 Intresting bike. Very classy. +10 points for getting rollecm brakes on that centr-mount. Nice bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeff said:


> What is the definition of a Clunker?Discuss.
> 
> 1930`s Colson Flyer.
> 29"er conversion


Ok....any bike with roller cams, dirt drops, and a Brooks saddle is no clunker...that bike is sweeeet!

Unless, of course, you're referring to 'clunker' as a general age/style reference....then yeah, nice clunker!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Clunker*



Rumpfy said:


> Ok....any bike with roller cams, dirt drops, and a Brooks saddle is no clunker...that bike is sweeeet!
> 
> Unless, of course, you're referring to 'clunker' as a general age/style reference....then yeah, nice clunker!


Yes,age and style.I would love to see some originals.I have a 1966 Schwinn cruiser frame that the prior owner retrofited with canti posts and d/hanger back in the 70`s.That is where the modern mtb came from.Come on guys,pull em out of the attic and post.
Jeff


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

well, this clunker used to be mine:

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/1966_Schwinn_Cruiser_ATB.htm

it actually was built to be an off-road cruiser before the builder even heard of the guys in the bay area building off road bikes called mountain bikes.

i sold it on ebay and now jeff at first flight ownes it. he's taken good care of it.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Jeff, that is really nice. 

May I ask, what model of Brooks is that?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Parts list*

Brooks B-72
Big Cheese post
Suntour Rollercam brake/Hoffman ubrake adapter
Tioga hs
Stem?
WTB drops
Modolo Speedy lever
Mountain Speed BB converter
XC Pro BB
XT 180/Sugino 38t
Redline flipflop 36h/Rhyno Lite/ACX 16t/WTB Mutanoraptor
Shimano 105 36h/Wolber Alpine/Motoraptor

Parts from everywhere.BMX,touring,MTB,road and vintage.That is what makes a Clunker.
Jeff


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool Clunker Jeff. I think you pretty much have embodied the essence of the gendre at least as I understand it.

Here is a more modern version made by Don McClung in Salida, CO.










(photo courtesy of Absolute Bikes)

Right on.


----------



## tisingle (Jan 26, 2004)

i built this bike to use around town but its so fun to ride my ti bikes are collecting dust..
1959? columbia 5 star frame
rusty cruiser fork
king headset
bullseye cranks
xc pro pedals
velomax front wheel with ti-dye spokes
coaster rear hub with aluminum rim
acs bmx stem
club roost riser bar
fluted aluminum post
flite seat
simple and fun!
cruise on..


----------



## banks (Feb 2, 2004)

Bigwheel said:


> Here is a more modern version made by Don McClung in Salida, CO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prices are $2500 un painted for frame and fork.......

*The most rigid bike I have ever rode off road, I would rather run. *

Scoty


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

banks said:


> Prices are $2500 un painted for frame and fork.......
> 
> *The most rigid bike I have ever rode off road, I would rather run. *
> 
> Scoty


I had a feeling a Don bike would show up.There are a few up here on the front range also.Is that Matts ride?.I have never seen someone so hard on bikes.

Great Columbia up there.These things just rip at speed.
Jeff


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*If anyone would know.*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It would be you.CB must have more true clunkers per capita then anyplace in the nation.
Jeff










(photo courtesy of Absolute Bikes)

Right on.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Moordirt (Sep 4, 2004)

*Here is one of mine*

This is a Laguna Cruiser with what I am told is a DG fork. Very fun bike to ride.


----------



## Moordirt (Sep 4, 2004)

*Here is another*

Not really a clunker. But I just picked it up and wanted to show it off. It's a Firestone, 3 speed.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Heres kind of a late 70s Marin replica Im building. Not so great of a shot. Its still not quite done yet. This is one of my longest running projects ever I think.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Bigwheel said:


> Cool Clunker Jeff. I think you pretty much have embodied the essence of the gendre at least as I understand it.
> 
> Here is a more modern version made by Don McClung in Salida, CO.
> (photo courtesy of Absolute Bikes)
> ...


I've one of Don's bikes at paint right now. I had a chance to scope it out before they started laying the color down, it has some pretty cool little touches. I'll post some pics when the time comes. I recall Don telling me he based his twin tube design on the 30's Pierce Arrows but Jeff's Colson Flyer looks pretty close.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's one that hangs around my shop. Great for getting the mail....


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Nice.*



Moordirt said:


> Not really a clunker. But I just picked it up and wanted to show it off. It's a Firestone, 3 speed.


I like all the bikes I've seen in this thread, but this one is truly unique and beautiful...

And it most definately *is* a clunker


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Heres kind of a late 70s Marin replica Im building. Not so great of a shot. Its still not quite done yet. This is one of my longest running projects ever I think.


What kind of frame is that? It's pretty usual looking (to me anyway).

I have a '65 Schwinn Panther that I bought to convert, but have done nothing to it. I prefer the older style frames, but really liked the color on the one that I picked up.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> What kind of frame is that? It's pretty usual looking (to me anyway).
> 
> I have a '65 Schwinn Panther that I bought to convert, but have done nothing to it. I prefer the older style frames, but really liked the color on the one that I picked up.


Its just a standard cruiser frame. Nothing special at all. As soon as I do find something cool I'll eagerly swap everything over. It should be fun to ride though once shes functioning. I need to put the TA crankset on and lace up the rear drum wheel. That and cables should do it.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Its just a standard cruiser frame. Nothing special at all. As soon as I do find something cool I'll eagerly swap everything over. It should be fun to ride though once shes functioning. I need to put the TA crankset on and lace up the rear drum wheel. That and cables should do it.


The "bent" top tube with the cantilevered frame seems unusual.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

DWF said:


> Here's one that hangs around my shop. Great for getting the mail....


Is that front wheel drive?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> The "bent" top tube with the cantilevered frame seems unusual.


Ah. Unusual. You said usual in your first post. You know really, I dont know much about cruiser frames. Its just a cruiser I found that I liked. I dont even know what kind it is. I liked the fork and the tires on it and it looked like it would work for what I wanted to do so I got it. Its nothing special as far as I know.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Damn. Now I've got the itch to put together a clunker. After all, I've already got the 175mm TA Cyclotourist crankset (right and left arms). Might as well find something to put it on. Anyone know where I can get a cruiser frame with about a 23" seat tube and a 24" top tube


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

laffeaux said:


> Is that front wheel drive?


Yep. Get your weight waaaaaay back and you can do cool little dirt burnouts.  Other than that, you'd never know it was front wheel drive. Good for about 20 mph.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Definition of a clunker*



jeff said:


> What is the definition of a Clunker?Discuss.
> 
> 1930`s Colson Flyer.
> 29"er conversion


Definition of a clunker.....

Over 30 lb's and no shocks.
Oh, and don't forget the drum brakes!!!

Cook Bros....


----------



## the_dude (Jun 18, 2004)

nothing really to add here, except that these are some of the coolest bikes i've ever laid eyes upon. thanks guys.

the_dude


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Definition of a clunker.....
> 
> Over 30 lb's and no shocks.
> Oh, and don't forget the drum brakes!!!
> ...


nice cook! one day i'll find one of those frames for myself. and that cook stem....very cool!


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*'35 Excelsior?*

Here's one Alan Bonds (Gary and Charlie's old roommate) built up for me. It's got most of the stuff you might have seen circa '78. It rides really well. I'm taking it out on a 25 miler tomorrow night. We'll see how it holds up. It's heavy as a pig, and that's how it should be, it's a klunker for cryin' out loud. It's got Ukai's, so it's shaved off a few there, which is nice.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

scooterendo said:


> Here's one Alan Bonds (Gary and Charlie's old roommate) built up for me. It's got most of the stuff you might have seen circa '78. It rides really well. I'm taking it out on a 25 miler tomorrow night. We'll see how it holds up. It's heavy as a pig, and that's how it should be, it's a klunker for cryin' out loud. It's got Ukai's, so it's shaved off a few there, which is nice.


Cool bike.

What do you know of the frame? I have an identical one. Pre-war Schwinn dropouts, strut fork, skip-tooth and all. I can't find pitcures of anything similar.

Cheers.


----------



## scooterendo (Jan 30, 2004)

*'35 Excelsior?*

I think they called it a Cycle Plane. Straight downtubes, chain and seatstays. The forks are from a 40s era Colson, but it's got Schwinn fork braces. Ride on.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

scooterendo said:


> I think they called it a Cycle Plane. Straight downtubes, chain and seatstays. The forks are from a 40s era Colson, but it's got Schwinn fork braces. Ride on.


Thanks Scooterendo. I double checked. Same frame, different but similar fork.

The only other bike I have found similar was a '37 LaSalle which was a brand made by Schwinn. The straight downtube is pretty unique.


----------



## lazyracer (Apr 11, 2004)

1952 Schwinn spitfire single bar frame, powder coated and tastefully updated w/ cable braze ons and v-brakes, 6-speed (sorta retro..), mavic rims and Tioga 26 x 2.30 DH tires










I also have an identical single speed


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's my 36 La Salle - also with a little (LOT) of advice from Alan Bonds and Erik at Sunshine Bikes. It's a coaster brake "shuttle" special with Morrow out back and sturmey 90mm up front.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

ericb49 said:


> Here's my 36 La Salle - also with a little (LOT) of advice from Alan Bonds and Erik at Sunshine Bikes. It's a coaster brake "shuttle" special with Morrow out back and sturmey 90mm up front.
> 
> ]


RAD, that's totally the frame I got. Same fork too. I like the way you put yours together. It looks like you kept the origional cranks that are on mine. Yours are skip-tooth, right?

Cheers


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

original crank and 52T skip tooth (inch pinch as we used to say) "sweetheart" sprocket, here's the bike when I got it.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

ericb49 said:


> original crank and 52T skip tooth (inch pinch as we used to say) "sweetheart" sprocket, here's the bike when I got it.


I thought it was one-inch pitch.

Mine is pretty rough. It had a resto in the 60's when the origional owner was in college. I've got the origional frame, fork, drivetrain. The rest is 60's Schwinn.

Unfortunately, mine was repinted re 40 odd years ago so it is oxidized to pink now. It needs a nice saddle, new fork struts, paint, and a good overhaul. Wheels need lots of attention too.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Shuttle is right, I would have to take the bus across town to be able to ride that thing back with that pie plate on there.....


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Bigwheel said:


> Shuttle is right, I would have to take the bus across town to be able to ride that thing back with that pie plate on there.....


 yep  strictly downhill

I have a 38 in the works now (another straight downtube C model), weighed the bare frame and it's 7.8-lbs, not that shabby!


----------



## A Grove97 (Nov 14, 2006)

ericb49 said:


> Here's my 36 La Salle - also with a little (LOT) of advice from Alan Bonds and Erik at Sunshine Bikes. It's a coaster brake "shuttle" special with Morrow out back and sturmey 90mm up front.


might i ask if those are TiTron pedals or Hutch??


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

A Grove97 said:


> might i ask if those are TiTron pedals or Hutch??


VP bear traps :thumbsup:


----------



## A Grove97 (Nov 14, 2006)

ericb49 said:


> VP bear traps :thumbsup:


hmm - care to explain more? cant say that ive ever heard of VP. TiTron was the first, and hutch bought the design out.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

A Grove97 said:


> hmm - care to explain more? cant say that ive ever heard of VP. TiTron was the first, and hutch bought the design out.


VP is a pedal company in Taiwan. Great choice of pedal style for a rider, BTW.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> VP is a pedal company in Taiwan. Great choice of pedal style for a rider, BTW.


AKA Wellgo. I think.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> AKA Wellgo. I think.


two different companies (as if you didn't think I knew  )


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

VP used to be called Victor. Early on they made a Suntour beartrap knockoff that was actually pretty nice. The new ones look a little smoother and more modern.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

mwr said:


> VP used to be called Victor. Early on they made a Suntour beartrap knockoff that was actually pretty nice. The new ones look a little smoother and more modern.


VP - Victor Parts, named after the founder Victor Lin.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Here's one of my current projects, a '35 Wards/Hawthorne, its just going to be a crusier with all original componets, probably throw some knobbies on it


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*schwinn corvette*

'55 corvette, just a middleweight but i did manage to find a real uniroyal 'nobby' for the front. i've had this bike for 20+ years, it's been a 3s, a 2s, a 4s, now a red stripe bendix 1s. sort of inspired by the old pearl pass magazine shots.


----------



## 1FG rider (Jul 9, 2004)

*OMG it weighs 50 lbs!!!*



kb11 said:


> Here's one of my current projects, a '35 Wards/Hawthorne, its just going to be a crusier with all original componets, probably throw some knobbies on it


... then I noticed it was a thermometer:yikes:


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

1FG rider said:


> 50-lbs... then I noticed it was a thermometer:yikes:


Can't speak for the hawthorne (nice bike...I have a similar early 30s 28'er, same frame and cranks...but it's a rusty crusty dented junkyard dawg) but the 38 C frame I just picked up is 7.8-lbs bare - not too shabby.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

50lbs+, definetly not a lightweight, that massive headset nut feels like 1/2 lb


----------



## A Grove97 (Nov 14, 2006)

so bascially, everyone copied off of my dads design which was started during the TiTron days before he essentially sold himself to hutch along with his designs...

interesting.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

A Grove97 said:


> so bascially, everyone copied off of my dads design which was started during the TiTron days before he essentially sold himself to hutch along with his designs...
> 
> interesting.


Everybody copies somebody somewhere. Your dads pedals were basically a steroided out version of the early road pedals people were using. Cast aluminum center sections with aluminum outer bolted on. Titron stuff was cool though. I soooooo wanted a TiTron BB with a Dura-Ace track crank on my PK.

Have you seen this? 
http://www.purplelizard.com/GIintro.htm


----------



## shatbirdbicycle (Apr 27, 2006)

I know it not a clunker, but a pretty cool ride. Its the demo for the Schwinn Paramount, year 1936.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

shitbirdbicycle said:


> I know it not a clunker, but a pretty cool ride. Its the demo for the Schwinn Paramount, year 1936.


That is very cool! :thumbsup:

Are you going to leave it in that condition or do a full resto? Either way, it's really nice.


----------



## shatbirdbicycle (Apr 27, 2006)

Everything but the tires, seat bolt and stem slider bolt are original. The rims are wooden and I would't trust them under weight. Slowly I'll restore it. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

That Schwinn is droolworthy... I love the lugwork.

This is my favourite "clunker"...it's a 1955 Peugeot PLX 10 Grande Tourisme that doesn't weigh 50 pounds but tips the scales at just under 30. The handlebars aren't original as it was originally equipped with drop bars and the bike is basically a Tour bike that has been equipped with touring accessories like fenders, generator and lights (that work), and a petite rack. I found this bike as it had been abandoned and after following the proper procedures and seeing it go unclaimed it was deemed mine my the police.

The frame is a Peugeot "Helium Inoxydable" which predates their use of Reynold's tubing and it is fantastically light and responsive.

The wheelset is vintage Rigida Chromaloy and it runs on 28 inch rubber...the ride is smooth as silk and it is still running it's original Maillard 5 speed close ratio freewheel.









Forgive me for the poor image...









I love the lugwork on this bike and the Ideale saddle is a perfect match for my French girl and my behind..









The Simplex JUY 543 derailleur... the holy grail of Simplex components.









The Simplex competition "suicide" shifter...

And my other favourite clunker...my ''78 Raleigh Superbe 3 speed which is an even smoother ride than the Peugot but weighs in at 41 pounds.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Sixty Fiver said:


> The Simplex JUY 543 derailleur... the holy grail of Simplex components.


Careful with that derailleur. IIRC, the cable attachment anchor is really fragile. Sweet clunker/townie.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

SSMike - Thanks for the compliment... the 543 is actually a pretty solid unit and is quite unlike the later plastic bodied Simplex derailleurs but I'm still pretty cautious with it as it's a nearly irreplaceable part. 

My other Peugeots are 60's models and have the more fragile Simplex derailleurs... they're still beautiful bikes but nothing like the old girl when it comes to build quality. 

An NOS Competition shifters can be had for less than $20.00 while even a used JUY543 would probably be beyond my meager means...I saw a listing on e-bay where an NOS 543 sold for 1200.00 - 1300.00

One of the other sweet things about the Peugeot is that it is a deceptively fast bike and I've stunned roadies by passing them on what just looks like an old cruiser. If it was stripped down to it's bare components it would probably curb out in the low 20's.

I brought the bike outside for the pictures but this girl will be stored until winter is over and the weather is nice and sunny and I need to ride down to the cafe.


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

kb11 said:


> Here's one of my current projects, a '35 Wards/Hawthorne, its just going to be a crusier with all original componets, probably throw some knobbies on it


i have a aluminum bike..
is your alum?
have any trouble with the steerer wedge in the fork?

thanks

alex


----------



## oldschoolcolo (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Cool old thread and some seriously nice bikes...

A pic to keep it going:










FB, did you ever finish the Marin replica?

Steve


----------



## wheelbender6 (Sep 25, 2007)

Replica with Aluminum frame, dropout derailleur and drum brakes.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

bcd said:


> i have a aluminum bike..
> is your alum?
> have any trouble with the steerer wedge in the fork?
> 
> ...


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

View attachment 392826


----------

